# 5/6 month cycle question?



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2013)

So question? Would it be possible to run a 5-6 month cycle and pct off and be good? For example

Let's say I start around October 

14 week bulk 
1-14 test c 500/week
1-14 deca 400/week
1-4 dbol 50ed 

This would bring me to about mid December when I would cruse for about 4 weeks with some sust 250 /500 week
Then we will be at about January/February where I would start a cut cycle

10 week cut 
1-10 prop 150 eod 
1-10 tren 100 eod 
1-10 mast 100 eod 
5-10 Var 60 ed 

Then pct clomid/novla and be good till I start the cycle again in oct? Of course I will be running AI/hgc whole time just want to know if something like that is possible?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 13, 2013)

There's NO way to answer that. You may recover and you may not but the longer you're on cycle the harder it will be.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 13, 2013)

you ll wana stay on hcg the whole time.  PCT will be tougher after being on so long & if your under 30 i wouldnt really run something like this.  

the longer the cycle, the harder pct will be in terms of getting back LH/FSH as they will be pretty shut down.

how do you handle 12/15wk runs?


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 13, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> There's NO way to answer that. You may recover and you may not but the longer you're on cycle the harder it will be.



^^This, especially running deca and tren back to back. Would be a tough recovery…


----------



## DF (Dec 13, 2013)

Not a good idea Pink.  What's your rush?  you have time to run plenty of cycles.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd bet my house title you'd be crashed even with hcg. Not saying it's not possible to recover but the odds are definitely not in your favor.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 13, 2013)

From a health standpoint your organs are going to take a hit. From a young lifters standpoint it might be a total body muscle transformation in a BIG way.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks guys 
Just had this is my head didn't know if it was a good idea or not but I think I have my answer

On paper that looks amazing but in reality I think there would be some problems


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 13, 2013)

Adding a 10 week cut seems pointless to me.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 13, 2013)

Alot of guys can cut just the same using diet alone... Ask SPONGY! 

Deca then onto tren w no breaks... Arent they both 19-nors? Freaking a that would def be hard to recover from....


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 14, 2013)

Think depends who u are.. I have a few buds tht bridge from deca right into tren.. and some tht run them together.. but can't b good for a long run..


----------



## Banebig (Dec 14, 2013)

Really new to all of this, why would it be bad to run them back to back?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2013)

There was a time many  ago years when some people I know..ahem..would run 6 months on, 6 months off. It was a brutal time lol and we..I mean they ..didn't have support like there is today.  I for one don't recommend it.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 14, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Think depends who u are.. I have a few buds tht bridge from deca right into tren.. and some tht run them together.. but can't b good for a long run..



Yeah everyone is different.  A guy I know at my gym was on for over a year and came off cold and he's fine. U gotta remember what bb said. If u want to get in this game u gotta be willing to die.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Everyone's different Pink, you know that. But if you want that body a lil faster, you gotta risk something. Prolly a choice you will be better equipped to answer while on cycle coming to December


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 14, 2013)

Im about to start a 5 month cycle of tren AND deca. Well see what happens. And by happens, I mean whether Ill come off right away or not


----------



## Magical (Dec 15, 2013)

Maintenance Man said:


> Im about to start a 5 month cycle of tren AND deca. Well see what happens. And by happens, I mean whether Ill come off right away or not



You are a madman though


----------



## NeoPT (Dec 18, 2013)

I'd say the only reason to do something that lengthy is for a bbing show. If you don't have a show planned, i'd just do one cycle and set it (bulk or cut).

If it was for a show, maybe substitute the deca for eq.


----------



## GreatGunz (Dec 18, 2013)

And 500mg a week is NOT a cruise 250mg would be.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 19, 2013)

Magical said:


> You are a madman though



Bundy told me to sac up and quite the pussy BS. Id hate to disappoint


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2013)

GreatGunz said:


> And 500mg a week is NOT a cruise 250mg would be.



Depends on your stats. Some guys cruise on a gram. Best way to define a cruise is set a dose where you keep all gains be it size or strength. Your average guy on the boards would probably be fine at 250.


----------

